# New to goldens...need help please!



## CANITO (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hello from Valparaiso, Chile!!*
Maybe I went a bit far for advise but I am sure I will get the information I am trying to find!

I'll condense this as much as possible:

Wlive in a suburban area and have nearly 3 acres of land, so lots of space for dogs! 
Actually, we have 32 of them, most of which have been rescued or adopted by my wife. 
They live in kennels and are let loose a few hours each day but as they are not all compatible (because of their gender, "bulliness" of a few, different personalities, etc.) they have different "shifts" so that some of them never actually meet.

So far so good but I have for a long time wanted a *Golden Reriever* as "my own" pet, it would have its own house just alongside our and would not live in a kennel and not share the "shifts" with the other dogs. 
No, it would be free and in fact mingle with the others when they are free each day.

*Here comes my question*: would you say this is possible with a Golden? Will it accept the other dogs (and vice versa!) and will they coexist cheerfully?
The last I want is to have fights between them!!

Thanks for any comments or suggestions in this respect.

Lars (aka CANITO)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you mean it would have its own house alongside yours? 

Golden retrievers need to be in the home with their families. I wouldn't recommend anything else for a golden retriever.

Welcome to our forum! I hope you find what you need here :wave:


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

So the other dogs live in kennels and the golden would live in a house by your house? Or would the golden live in the house with you? I guess I don't really understand your situation. Your current dogs only get a few hours out of their kennels... when do they spend time with you and your wife? A golden (just like other breeds) are very social pack animals and in my opinion don't do well banned to a kennel with very little human interaction. They like to be with their people. 

Would a golden get along with your other dogs... yes, no... who knows. Nobody will be able to guarantee anything for sure. Goldens as a whole are generally good with other animals, however that in part depends on socialization, etc. 
It sounds like you already have a few dogs that don't get along with each other and bringing another dog into the mix whether it's a golden or another breed could create the same issues.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

32 dogs? Wow, that's a lot! 
Where I live there's a law where the maximum of dogs per household is 5...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome!.
In general,a golden or a lab should get along with any dogs!. A lot of it,depends on the dog and the training!.I would also advise a puppy,instead of an adult!.
If you get a golden,i would advise him to live in the house!.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a comment on whether it would get along with the other dogs.... It might but it might not. Goldens (all dogs, really) are like people and there are just some people that will never get along. But that said, I would be more concerned with the other dogs and whether THEY would get along with a golden. As much as we love our goldens, they aren't "the perfect dog", but rather are only the perfect dog for us. Many would not tolerate being bullied and most would be quite unhappy "mingling" with other dogs all day long. They are bred to be a hunting companion to man, not other dogs and do require mental stimulus that only interacting with their people can bring. Good luck, BJ


----------



## CANITO (Dec 7, 2008)

*New to Goldens....*

Hello everybody:

firstly thanks to all of you who took the time to understand my English and to give me your comments!
Although the bottom line does not sound too good for me (because most of you disagree with my plan), I really appreciate the feedback!
I was amazed at the similarity of the replies, which shows that you are all correct and I will naturally follow your advise.

To clarify some misunderstandings from "my English" I can confirm that my idea was to have the Golden in a doghouse outside but imemdiately along our own house. It would be free to walk around the place and it would get our attention as much as possible (as do all the other dogs btw) but it cannot live inside the house. 

Thanks very much to all!!

Lars


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't say I support adding a 33rd dog to the family. There's no way each dog is getting what would generally considered enough time with a human - there just aren't enough hours in the day. Plus, that's a management mistake waiting to happen - accidentally mix up the wrong dogs together in the larger pen for their "kennel free time" and you've got a dog fight on your hands.

A "pet" dog lives inside with the family. IMO, outdoor-only dogs are never truly good pets.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

My Golden Shadow does not like all other dogs. He's also been charged by other Goldens. Goldens like to live in the same quarters as their owners. They love being with people. Most dogs do, but some are much more independent than a Golden.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

CANITO said:


> To clarify some misunderstandings from "my English" I can confirm that my idea was to have the Golden in a doghouse outside but imemdiately along our own house. It would be free to walk around the place and it would get our attention as much as possible (as do all the other dogs btw) but it cannot live inside the house.
> 
> Thanks very much to all!!
> 
> Lars


This does not sound like a good idea at all. I guess I just don't really understand your situation at all. To me, that would be completely unfair to any dog. I don't undersand why you would want to get another dog when you already have 32, only to have it live outside and be isolated in a dog house and hardly have any socialization. All dogs, regardless of breed, need and want indiviual attention. I don't know where you live, but in my area, having that many dogs would be considered hoarding and is against the law. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with the others. Why have a dog if it's going to spend its entire life outside?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with all the others, why have a dog if it has to life outside. Golden's are very loving, social dogs. They want their humans around all the time.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Plus, if these are mostly dogs that you rescued, wouldn't it be better to find them loving homes once you get them so they can actually have a house that they are allowed in and not have to live strictly outside 24/7?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

32 dogs? !!! That has to be a large food and vet expense to keep them all fed and healthy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Gotta wonder about this one.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I must say that I also think it's a bad idea. My lil Lucy is 81/2 weeks old and when I am not with her because I am at work my mom is, she is never alone, unless she is sleeping ofcourse. They love being with people.


----------

